
Tesla’s demise could bring down the whole ‘house of cards,’ warns strategist - okket
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/teslas-demise-could-bring-down-the-whole-house-of-cards-warns-strategist-2019-05-22
======
woodandsteel
This article is looking at things completely wrong. The big story is that the
EV revoltution is starting to take off, and it will turn things upside down,
including almost certainly leading to the end of many present auto companies.

What analysts should be doing is looking at the various auto companies and
evaluating them for how well they are preparing for the coming storm. And as
part of that include Tesla, and if you do that, you find it is in important
ways better prepared than anyone else.

